# I have a sickness



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sure I must be sick or something. I have a perfectly serviceable 2004 R1150GS with some nice farkles (HID lighting, panniers, Corbin seat and stuff) with about 44K miles on the clock (second gauge cluster, so imprecise unless I dig up the old one to check). Anyway, I do enjoy riding this bike, but a week or so ago I was at a local dealer shopping for a new jacket (got a good deal on a Tourance 2) and sat on a K1300S. 

Now I've done a bit more research on it, I can't seem to stop thinking about it. That's a really awesome looking bike, and since I came from a Kawasaki Concours 14 to the GS, I find myself thinking "Maybe I'm more of a sport rider than an adventure bike rider".

So... talk me out of it? Talk me into it? I don't know... someone please just tell me why I should/shouldn't ditch my GS and throw my leg over a K-bike?


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Why "ditch" the GS? Just buy the K1300S (or maybe one of those S1000RR's) for sport riding and keep the GS for adventure riding. You're allowed to have more than one motorcycle at a time (heck, I've got six in my garage right now). :thumbup:


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

as stated just add the K bike, a K bike and a dual sport make a great combo, I have three, each brngs sineting different to the table
K1200GT sport touring and 2 up
RSVR1000 Factory, day riding solo and trackdays
WR250R dirt road and off road


----------



## drharley (Feb 19, 2006)

thumper_330 said:


> I'm sure I must be sick or something. I have a perfectly serviceable 2004 R1150GS with some nice farkles (HID lighting, panniers, Corbin seat and stuff) with about 44K miles on the clock (second gauge cluster, so imprecise unless I dig up the old one to check). Anyway, I do enjoy riding this bike, but a week or so ago I was at a local dealer shopping for a new jacket (got a good deal on a Tourance 2) and sat on a K1300S.
> 
> Now I've done a bit more research on it, I can't seem to stop thinking about it. That's a really awesome looking bike, and since I came from a Kawasaki Concours 14 to the GS, I find myself thinking "Maybe I'm more of a sport rider than an adventure bike rider".
> 
> So... talk me out of it? Talk me into it? I don't know... someone please just tell me why I should/shouldn't ditch my GS and throw my leg over a K-bike?


You traded down from a 2008 or newer Concours 14 to an '04 GS? Granted one is a BMW and the other is not. But in terms of performance of the C14 and in terms of the beating you took on the C14's value to trade down at least 5 model years, I am curious as to why. BTW, my curiosity is sparked by my own thinking of trading my '08 Concours 14 on a 2011 K1600GT and I need a good rationale.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

drharley said:


> You traded down from a 2008 or newer Concours 14 to an '04 GS? Granted one is a BMW and the other is not. But in terms of performance of the C14 and in terms of the beating you took on the C14's value to trade down at least 5 model years, I am curious as to why. BTW, my curiosity is sparked by my own thinking of trading my '08 Concours 14 on a 2011 K1600GT and I need a good rationale.


LOL... yeah, seems a bit odd, doesn't it? But the Concours was just about up on the warranty, and when a single warranty repair of one of the tire pressure sensors ran about $600, a lost KiPass fob cost me $300 (out of warranty)... yeah, I decided that the out of warranty costs on that bike would be a killer. I loved it and loved everything about it except the cost of maintaining the think.

I know the K-Bike probably would be just as bad, but I've considered returning to the high-end bike fold (under warranty!) At the end of the day, the GS has cost me a set of spark plugs and a few oil changes... and the damned thing is so easy to work on it's almost sick.

Plus, the fact that the same level of insurance was literally 1/4 what I was paying on the Connie... yeah the GS has been a good low-cost ride.

I must admit, I saw recent pictures of the K1600GT and decided to hold off my upgrade decision until I've had a chance to check out that beauty. Of course, by then I might decide to do what everyone else seems to have said; keep them both. Problem is I'm rapidly running out of room; there are already two cars and two BMW bikes in the house and I'm about to add a third car. If I buy another bike then my 5'er will have to live outside. Can't have that, now...


----------



## drharley (Feb 19, 2006)

Thumper
You need to do what I did and build another garage. BTW, BMW has a prebuy program on the new 1600GT (the crimson one is my choice). You cannot find an MSRP yet. BMW says negotiate with your dealer and make your best deal. One dealer says to figure about 25K and another says about 20K. All this and given that the prebuys come with a slew of accessories (which I'm sure you pay for), how do you negotiate?. So I am going to wait it out for another year to touck/feel these new 6 cylinder bikes. My C14 is an '08 and it's out of warranty. My only expense has been a new set of PR2's. A friend of mine traded his '08 1200 GT in '09. He paid 22K and traded for 12K on a different model. High End does not necessarily mean "holds its value." Easy to work on - I also ride a Street Glide. Now that's an easy bike to work on. Fortunately both of my bikes have only needed tires and fluid /filter changes and both are easily done at home.
Mike
akaDrHarley


----------

